# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  الامير علي : الوحدة الوطنية خط احمر سيعاقب من يحاول اجتيازه

## الحصن نيوز

<span style="font-size: 14pt; font-family: Arial;">*<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;"><span style="font-size: 12pt;">تركت مباراة الوحدات والفيصلي التي اقيمت مساء الجمعة الماضي على ملعب الزرقاء ضمن بطولة درع الاتحاد تداعيات عديدة طوال يوم امس لما شهدته تلك المباراة من خروج بعض الجماهير عن الروح الرياضية والاخلاق العالية وقيامها بخدش الوحدة الوطنية عبر هتافات جماعية.. حيث اصدر سمو الامير علي بن الحسين رئيس اتحاد* كرة القدم بيانا استنكر فيه الهتافات التي طالت الوحدة الوطنية من فئة مندسة من جمهور النادي الفيصلي خلال المباراة واضاف سموه : من منطلق حرصنا في اتحاد كرة القدم على تطوير كرة القدم الأردنية والارتقاء بها إلى أعلى المستويات , وتأكيداً على نهجنا الذي اتخذناه منذ بداية ترؤسنا للاتحاد بالعمل على توفير أفضل الظروف لإقامة البطولات والمسابقات نعكس من خلالها الصورة المشرقة والزاهية التي وضعتنا في مقدمة الاتحادات الوطنية الآسيوية من حيث تشريع التعليمات وتطبيقها , ولما كانت الروح الرياضية والسمو في الأخلاق والتصرفات ونبذ العنف من أهم المبادئ التي نسعى دوماً لترسيخها والتأكيد عليها وتابع سموه: إن الوحدة الوطنية هي خط أحمر نحرص دوماً وبتوجيهات من قيادتنا الهاشمية على عدم المساس بها أو الاقتراب منها , فإننا

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

